# Offensive or am I overly sensitive?



## olshanski (Oct 10, 2007)

From another thread said:
			
		

> I have concerns for MY relationship with D&D, the game I love, and everything that surrounds it. I would love for WotC to just charm me into opening my wallet for them. Please, rape my wallet! See? But that's not happening. THAT's what is worrying me.




I think it is in poor taste to equate "spending money on a hobby I enjoy" with a real and violent crime.  I think it is equally distasteful when used in various online games, but I don't hold other online games and forums to the standards of ENWorld.  I don't mean to be a prude but should I STFU or does this cross the "grandmother" line.

I have actually seen very little of this kind of language on ENworld.  EnWorld also stands out as a beacon of civility. I am not asking to be overly PC, but lets not treat rape like a papercut.

So the question: offensive or am I a prude?


----------



## Crothian (Oct 10, 2007)

There is a report the post button.  It's on the left side of each post and looks like a little triangle.  I would just use that on anything you feel is offensive.  The mods might not always agree with you but it's a simple way to do things.


----------



## Piratecat (Oct 10, 2007)

The casual use of "rape" isn't something that we necessarily encourage, but neither do we summarily prohibit its use. "to seize, take, or carry off by force" and "to plunder" are both valid, common definitions of the word. 

We'd obviously expect people to be sensitive and judicious about using 'rape' in any sort of a sexual or violent sense.

So to answer your question, the word isn't exactly something you bellow out in polite company, but it doesn't inherently violate the grandma rule.


----------



## useridunavailable (Oct 10, 2007)

dictionary.com said:
			
		

> 4. an act of plunder, violent seizure, or abuse; despoliation; violation: the rape of the countryside.



Although it is most often used in the context of which you speak, there are multiple definitions of the term.  The term in the above context bears only an aesthetic and superficial relation to the definition you seem to find offensive.  That said, there are probably more tasteful terms the OP could have employed to avoid any confusion.


----------



## Morrus (Oct 10, 2007)

But please use the report post button - we don't have our mod discussions out in public, I'm afraid!  It's not fair on the person being "reported" to see a thread about him/her for everyone to see, whether or not they're in the wrong.


----------



## Nifft (Oct 10, 2007)

Morrus said:
			
		

> But please use the report post button - we don't have our mod discussions out in public, I'm afraid!  It's not fair on the person being "reported" to see a thread about him/her for everyone to see, whether or not they're in the wrong.



 That would be a rape of privacy.

Cheers, -- N


----------



## LightPhoenix (Oct 11, 2007)

Not that my opinion really matters, but I think it's all about the context it is used, rather than the word itself.  That said, like other words in the English language, "rape" has acquired strong connotations towards a terrible act which tend to overwhelm the original meaning.


----------



## Darkness (Oct 11, 2007)

*Latin pun*



			
				Nifft said:
			
		

> That would be a rape of privacy.



 I.e., depriving someone of their privacy?


----------

